# Need help!! 2001 Audi a6 2.7t 211,000 miles



## PghVW(sh) (Apr 29, 2009)

I am negotiating on a 2001 A6 2.7T with 211,000 miles on it. Is this to many miles? What work should have been done to the car at this point?(timming belt?, water pump?). Thanks for any input.


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Need help!! 2001 Audi a6 2.7t 211,000 miles (PghVW(sh))*

by now it should have had it's turbos replaces. If there is no oil leaks and the turbos don't sound like you are at a dentist I don't see why not to get it. Any car can last a long time if it was maintained. Likely it would be a good idea to get it checked before you buy it to be safe.


----------

